# Withdraw money from Fixed Rate Bond?



## godub (2 Nov 2009)

Hi all just wondering if you can withdraw your money from a fixed rate bond? I have 12 months gone in a 2 year bond but i now need the money? Can i withdraw it? I know ill face penalties.


----------



## Marietta (2 Nov 2009)

what bank are you with? I have 2 year fix rate bond with halifax and i am nearly sure i can withdraw a certain amount should i need it. Check the terms and conditions of the a/c.


----------



## godub (2 Nov 2009)

Its with INBS.


----------



## Lightning (3 Nov 2009)

As a general rule, term deposits by definition, do not allow access to cash until maturity. 

For INBS, they have an exception to the rule. 

See 



> Can I access my money if I need it?
> The Fixed Rate Bond is a fixed term product and no withdrawals should be made for the duration of the contract period. There is however, one withdrawal provision with this account whereby after year 1 you can withdraw up to 25% of your initial subscription without penalty, provided that you maintain the minimum €20,000.


----------



## godub (4 Nov 2009)

Thanks.. Ive faxed them off a letter asking to withdraw my funds. Have to wait to hear the outcome.


----------



## paulenquirer (7 Feb 2010)

Marietta said:


> what bank are you with? I have 2 year fix rate bond with halifax and i am nearly sure i can withdraw a certain amount should i need it. Check the terms and conditions of the a/c.


            Hi, can you help me as I cant get any sense from halifax over the phone. I have the same fixed rate 2yrs bond that you refer to but I dont have their terms and conditions. Can you tell me if funds can be withdrawn WITH a penalty?? They keep saying I cant withdraw anyhting even WITH a penalty. Thanks if you can help


----------



## mercman (7 Feb 2010)

paulenquirer said:


> but I dont have their terms and conditions.



Just going slightly off topic, but to all those that might intend to make any kind of a Financial Investment in this country, please, please get a copy of The Terms & Conditions and carefully read before the cooling off period expires.


----------

